# What types of airways can EMT-B use



## Steveb (Jan 12, 2013)

What types of airways can EMT-B use in their scope of practise?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2013)

It depends on where they work.

In *most* places an EMT-B may use an OPA (oropharyngeal airway) or NPA (nasopharyngeal airway).

However, in some locales, this may be restricted. For example, King County Washington only allows use of an OPA.

In other areas, EMT-Bs may be trained in the placement of a BIAD (blind insertion airway device) such as a King LT or Combi-Tube.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jan 12, 2013)

It depends on the area. In Kern County, CA EMTs can use King Airway and Combitube devices. However, in other counties in CA EMTs are limited to OPA and NPA.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 12, 2013)

Our largest city trains their firefighters to use King-LT's.


----------



## ATFDFF (Jan 12, 2013)

In my system, NPA, OPA, King, and Combi-Tube.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 12, 2013)

Rhode Island allowes EOAs.... and now they allow Basics to use LMAs and LTAs.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 12, 2013)

Your fingers also can be used, just use two fingers to hold the tongue down and out of the way


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 12, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


>



According to TV, that, when combined with this 




can make a definitive airway....


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 12, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> Rhode Island allowes EOAs.... and now they allow Basics to use LMAs and LTAs.



they still make those things???


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Your fingers also can be used, just use two fingers to hold the tongue down and out of the way



I would be very reluctant to stick my fingers in any patient's mouth.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 12, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> they still make those things???



I dont know... when I worked in Rhode Island the ones on the trucks all seemed really old haha.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 12, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> According to TV, that, when combined with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By this guy maybe


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 12, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> It depends on the area. In Kern County, CA EMTs can use King Airway and Combitube devices. However, in other counties in CA EMTs are limited to OPA and NPA.



This is correct. It seems that the King Airway and Combitube device are being introduced into the EMT scope of practice in more California counties now.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2013)

The National Scope document states that EMTs are expected to use OPAs and NPAs. Many states, regions, municipalities, etc. permit the use of blind insertion airway devices, such as the King or CombiTube. Heck, some places (Montana), even grant an endorsement for EMTs to perform endotracheal intubation.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I would be very reluctant to stick my fingers in any patient's mouth.



+1 Grandma can bite hard with those dentures


----------



## Christopher (Jan 14, 2013)

Steveb said:


> What types of airways can EMT-B use in their scope of practise?



Nasal, oral, and supraglottic airways (i.e. Combitube, KingLT, and LMA) in North Carolina. With this they're also allowed and encouraged to use waveform capnography.

Hopefully we'll get CPAP for them as well in the next revision.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 14, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> I dont know... when I worked in Rhode Island the ones on the trucks all seemed really old haha.



I thought EOA use was considered negligence?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 14, 2013)

Christopher said:


> I thought EOA use was considered negligence?


I thought they were considered abuse...


----------

